# best RCI Whistler TS for summer? Any to avoid?



## elaine (Dec 2, 2016)

Family with 3 teens considering Whistler summer (2018). Looking for 1st hand love it/leave it advice re. the 20+ TS in Whistler.  Nice units are a +, but we stayed 2 yrs ago at Banff Rocky Mtn resort and loved it, despite its compactness and old furniture, so a great place will win out over luxury. I don't think we want any right in town, due to noise/bar issues I read about. Any "definites" for my ongoing search and any to leave off? thanks, Elaine


----------



## Luanne (Dec 3, 2016)

Some years back we stayed at Twin Peaks.  It was a little outside the village, but close enough to walk to it.  I don't remember a lot about it, but as I recall we had no complaints.  We had a two bedroom for my husband, me and our two daughters.


----------



## humor_monger (Jan 16, 2017)

RCI lists 29 resorts in the Whistler area. We stayed at Ironwood in June 2015 and really liked it. It is a long walk from the village. A few of the resorts are in the village and units are above the shops but most are stand alone along the fringe of town. Pay attention to the ratings and read reviews. Among activities we did were horsenback riding in Pemberton, hike to the falls at Nairn Falls Provincial Park, ziplines in Whistler and a trip down the road to Squamish for the RR museum and the Britannia Mine Museum. There is also a Walmart (not a Super) and decent grocery store here that you might want to hit on the way to Whistler as well as a bakery you might check out for a precooked meal. We wanted to do the Peak 2 Peak gondola ride but the low clouds voided that.   http://www.rci.com/resort-directory...ount=25&isRemoving=undefined&resortFilter=RCI


----------

